# Big Hauler Traction Tires



## JazzGuy48 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have one of the older Bachmann Big Hauler RC engines. It is well over 20 years old now and still runs and performs flawlessly! However, I now need replacement traction tires and can't find a source for them. 

I've contacted Bachmann via email several times and have never gotten a reply.

I've thought about trying to buy a junker on Ebay just for parts, but I'm sure there has to be a cheaper and easier way to find the replacement tires.

Any help would be appriciated. Thanks


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Found this on another forum. Should help: 

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,6443.msg54670.html#msg54670 

russ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that is news to me as I have one of the first out of the box and never had traction tires. Later RJD


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The RC Big Hauler does indeed have a rubber tire on one driver. I just touched one on a set of drivers in my Bmann junk box and it cracked right off. 

If you can't find an appropriate rubber band, try BullFrog Snot. This is a product that is used to MAKE new traction tires or to add a traction surface to a wheel that doesn't have a tire. It actually works. 

http://www.bullfrogsnot.com/


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Interesting product. I wonder how long it would take to build up enough material in the recess of the Bachmann driver, though. If I recall, it's a pretty deep recess, around 1/16" or even a bit deeper, and around 3/32" wide. 

I tried rubber bands as replacements "way back when," but had pretty lousy results with them. They kept stretching out and falling off the wheel. Ultimately I ended up replacing the plastic wheels with metal ones I bought from Bachmann. At this point, I don't know if they have those particular replacement drivers now or not, since the current version uses an entirely different axle. I'd perhaps keep an eye open at swap meets or ebay for one you can part out. You may also ask Barry Olsen (Barry's Big Trains). He's the wizard of Bachmann 4-6-0 repowerings, and may have some old drivers (maybe even some old plastic ones) lying about. 

Later, 

K


----------

